# Aerocycle aquisition



## 1817cent (Oct 14, 2020)

I recently obtained this Aerocycle that had belonged to a long time collector.  I had been trying to purchase it for years and was finally able to do so because of unfortunate health issues of the prior owner.
The bike is believed to be in original condition with new double butted spokes and tires and tubes.  The wiring on the horn has been added but the wiring to the headlight and tail light is original.  The tank is solid, with no rot, just a bit of surface rust.  One hinge on the door needs to be reattached (i have the hinge).  Both the glass headlight lens and tail light lens are present.
This is a pleasant addition to my collection and i am pleased and fortunate that it finally came my way.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 14, 2020)

Has the perfect look, congrats!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 14, 2020)

Looks like a show stopper


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 14, 2020)

Beautiful! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats - Great bike!


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm glad you were able to get it from Gary.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah,
That’s magnificent!
Super Stoked!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats nice score.for the collection*!* Enjoy


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 14, 2020)

Glad you were the one to become the caretaker of this one Jay. You've built a outstanding stable of Pre War Schwinns! Tim


----------



## Kato (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats - bike is killer......has the perfect aged patina / originality !!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats.!!! You got it.

Now enjoy.  &    &    &

 Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 14, 2020)

Congratulations, you found a stunner!


----------



## dtaylor613 (Oct 14, 2020)

Holy grail bike in my eyes. Congrats on the new edition!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 14, 2020)

Great Acquisition !  That bike is STELLAR !!   Magnificent !


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2020)

Congratulations,  Awesome acquisition.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 15, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 16, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 19, 2020)

very nice...


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 21, 2020)

Beatiful


----------

